# petco store in langley



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

trying to locate above in Langley no luck anyone has address for above thanx


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think there is one. Petco has a store in Langely, Arkansas. I thought they were only in the states.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

might have forgotten name but looking for Langley store that sells marine, freshwater and pet supplies


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Petland on Fraser hwy?


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

thanx it's petland was hoping they still have those maxima clams available called but no luck


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It used to be Petland. Now they are The Pet Superstore


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> It used to be Petland. Now they are The Pet Superstore


They sure are....I have not seen a petstore like that since the mid 90's


----------

